# Xbox 360 HD Video and Sound thru my AV Receiver



## David13067

I just got a new Xbox 360 and it appears to be challenging to connect HD video and surround sound. Has anyone solved this?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Ares

What type of cables are you using to connect the 360 to your receiver.


----------



## David13067

The connector that came with the Xbox 360. I did order an HDMI cable today.


----------



## Ares

If you are running the AV cables to the TV you will need an Optical cable to run from the output on the back of the 360 to the input on the receiver, now if you plan on running the AV cables to the receiver you will need another composite cable to run it to the TV to get video and you will need the Optical cable here as well to get 5.1, I see that you will be using HDMI in the future you will need two of those one to run from the console to the receiver than the other to run from the receiver to the TV. The reason I say two HDMI cables is because it will handle both video and audio and give you 5.1 surround sound all in one cable.


----------



## David13067

Thank you,

I will need to run the HDMI directly to the TV. My HD Cable Box and my Blu-ray player are using both of my HDMI ports on my Receiver. I do have them both hooked up that way. I didn't know the Xbox had an optical audio out. I have a couple of optical cable. very short ones. lol!

Thanks Again. you may have solved my problem. my Yamawha RXV665 only has 2 HDMI inputs. but it does have a couple of optical.

David


----------



## Ares

> Thank you,
> 
> I will need to run the HDMI directly to the TV. My HD Cable Box and my Blu-ray player are using both of my HDMI ports on my Receiver. I do have them both hooked up that way. I didn't know the Xbox had an optical audio out. I have a couple of optical cable. very short ones. lol!
> 
> Thanks Again. you may have solved my problem. my Yamawha RXV665 only has 2 HDMI inputs. but it does have a couple of optical.
> 
> David


No problem anytime let me know if it works out for you, also it may be time to upgrade the receiver, two HDMI inputs just won't do. 


​


----------



## David13067

I haven't had this receiver 2 years yet. I upgraded from a Denon that never worked correctly. I traded it twice and could never get a good one. Circuit City sent it off for repair and UPS lost it. When they gave me my money back I went to Best Buy and put more money with it and bought the Yamaha and it has worked great. 

I looked last night and the optic out on the xbox must be a different connector than my cables. I didn't find it.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Ares

I was joking about getting a new receiver, I want to be sure we are on the same page what model of the 360 do you have? Is it the new 250GB Slim or is it the 120GB?


----------



## David13067

It is the Xbox 360 elite 120gb. I didn't think you were serious. It's a very new receiver. I do wish it had more HDMI ports. I do have another on the TV and that should have me maxed out. I could switch the Blu-ray to the second TV port and run the Game through the receiver. That would mess up the labels on the front of the receiver but I have the Harmony 700 remote and I can reprogram it. I Don't know how much quality I would lose on the Blu-ray audio,

David


----------



## Ares

Since it's the 120GB it would explain the lack of the Optical on the back, when you said you got a new Xbox 360 I made the assumption you bought the new slim version that's on me:doh: I did a little research on your receiver and according to Yamaha the RX-V 665 should have four HDMI inputs/one output, two component inputs/one output. Since your using the AV cable that came along with the console you will need to use the AV5 or AV6 inputs on the back of the receiver to get audio


----------



## David13067

I was wrong too. I actually have the RX-V663 not the 665. My friend bought the RX-V775 and I got the 5 confused.

I have a pic of the back but I can't paste it.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Ares

The location of the audio input and the video input will make this a little harder but it can be done, when you get your HDMI since you only have two you will need the Optical adapter which looks like this:


----------



## amit_dp

Guys,

sorry to pop up in between and add a turn to this discussion but Im very desperate to find a solution for my Xbox audio needs. Here is the situation:

I've got an Xbox Pro with 60 GB Hard disk which i bought an year ago .. it came with a Component cable ( the one which has 3 more outputs apart from the regular RCA). I would like to have the audio output from my Xbox to my existing 5.1 speaker setup (which currently is connected to my DVD Player). 

I did some research and found that the socket of the component cable also has a digital optical output (toslink) for sound. However I do not have a Home Theater receiver or a Home Theater. Ares, can you please please guide me if it is possible to have my 5.1 speakers connected to the xbox somehow. I live in India, and where I live I couldnt find a single HT receiver with Optical input (toslink input) in the local electronics market. 

Any help in this would be greatly appriciated.

Thx in Advance ..


----------



## Ares

No apologies necessary I will do my best to help you out, you said you have a 5.1 system I will assume it's an HTIB if so what Brand and Model? then we can go from there.


----------



## amit_dp

Ares,

Thx for your quick reply and Sorry for the wrong choice of words .. when I said a 5.1 channel system, I meant that I have Creative 5.1 Channel speakers (they are pretty much the same which are used with computers for a 5.1 sound setup ) ... which are connected to my Philips DVD player (model DVP 3258)... Hope this info helps.


----------



## Ares

On the back of the Creative 5.1 is there an Optical input? if so you need to run the toshi cable from the 360 to the speakers and setup your 360 to output DD5.1, if not there is another way but it won't give you 5.1 it will be 2.1 sorry. Here is how you will do 2.1 you will need 3.5MM stereo plug male with two RCA female it looks like this:










You will take the red and white rca plugs from the 360 and plug them into the female ends of the 3.5MM adapter. After that's done you will plug the adapter into the AUX jack on the back of the Sub which should look something like this:


----------



## amit_dp

The creative 5.1 does not have an optical input .. So i guess Im stuck 

Thx for the tip for 2.1 .. however I'm playing few games which are good for surround sound and wanted to experience them.

Is it possible for you to suggest some speaker system which has an optical input and gives 5.1 output .. will search over the internet as well ..


----------



## Ares

Create a thread in Home Theater System Recommendations section with how much you are looking to spend, also add what you will be using it for such as gaming, music, movies etc.. and the recommendations will come rolling in. One more thing be sure to mention what brands are available to you in India(speakers and receivers) or if you plan on ordering through the net. So good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## amit_dp

Thx Mate .. will do so .. you are the champ


----------

